
Marzipan: The False Mac iPad Dilemma Resolved - evo_9
https://mondaynote.com/marzipan-the-false-mac-ipad-dilemma-resolved-fa7003a7d2fd
======
mark_l_watson
I think I could adjust to a MacBook running some A* SOC device. It might make
the MacBook less able to run some POSIX compatible applications, but probably
Apple could get everything that runs with a `brew install, and more, running
just fine.

With the new iPad pluggable into USB-C monitors, which can have keyboards
hanging off them, that seems like a better solution to me. Have an iPad able
to run everything (in a pinch): XCode, VSCode, etc. but a docked iPad would do
everything.

Then you could keep MacBooks they way they are/

